# STEELHEAD



## Starfire01 (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone do any steelhead fishing in Erie? Did yo fish the streams or the lake? I fished the streams twice, now I would like to try fishing the lake.


----------



## Hooked (Mar 2, 2008)

I fish steelhead alot in the rivers. I can help you out there, but I have never done it on the lake. Actually all I do is river fish right now, as I don't have a boat yet, but which I am hoping to buy this spring.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am always open for suggestions and pointers since I am knew to Steelhead fishing. I have only gone a few times and did okay. I plan on going in November again. what type of pole/reel/bait set up do you use? I just use the old spincast reel/7'pole and egg sacks or minnows. The last time I was there a guide out of New York caught hand over fist using a 8-9' Fly rod, egg sacks and he worked the drifts with thumbing the fly reel.


----------



## Hooked (Mar 3, 2008)

I use a 13' float rod with a centerpin reel and a float. The center pin reel helps with the drift. I know people who use old baitcasters though, and take out the drag so it just spins freely, and use your thumb as a drag. I also fly fish. I use roe (if allowed) or Berkley Power Bait pink worms (pinkies). Also fly's work well in certain conditions. The minnows are popular in the States, here in Canada minnows are used as much. A lot of it is just what you have confidence in. Also, when you have to do "Combat Fishing" in the rivers, sometimes as long as it is different then what the guys next to you is using, you will be successful.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hooked, How does the style rod and reel work? Is the rod similar to a fly rod? And what about the center pin reel. I looked it up and it is obviously similar to a fly reel. Do you cast like a fly rod? I apologize for my ignorance, but I am interested in learning . I am not a fly fisherman so I need to know if your set up would work for me or if I should go a different route.


----------



## Hooked (Mar 3, 2008)

your set up should work fine. The biggest advantage to the long rod is I can use a light leader, in the 4-8lbs range depending on water clarity. I run 12lbs line as my main line. The rod helps when you get those 10-15lbs fish on with the lite leader. A lot of times the fish are line shy, that is why you run a leader. The center pin is basically a large fly reel, but no drag, you just palm it when fighting a fish. As for casting, it is more of a flip style, not really like fly fishing, as you have a bunch of split shot all down your line, so the weight would cause you problems. Google Wallis Cast and Float fishing and you will see a bunch of stuff on it. The advantage of float fishing over fly fishing is you get the bait in the strike zone for a much longer period of time.


----------

